# New 05 Spec V



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

I just purchased my first Spec V ('05) w/Brembo package two months ago. I have a couple of questions that I need answers on:

1) I was told by the dealer that I have to get winter tires and rims for my Spec V, does anyone know what the minimum rim size and winter tire is?

2) What type of shift knob can I get for my '05 as I cannot get a Nismo because the '05 has a lift lock on the knob for reverse? Maybe a Momo knob?

3) I have been hearing that it is good to get the Nismo rad cap for my car as the rad fan continuously turns on and this Nismo cap is suppost to get rid of this problem, is this true?

4) I also hear that installing a ground wire kit will help performance and give a small HP increase on my car, is this true and is it worth it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't get the rad cap....not necessary. the fans turn on because they're supposed to 

as for the rest, it might be a good idea to run a couple searches. welcome to the board.


----------



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

chimmike said:


> don't get the rad cap....not necessary. the fans turn on because they're supposed to
> 
> as for the rest, it might be a good idea to run a couple searches. welcome to the board.



Thanks, what about the ground wire kit, is it worth it?


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

05SpecV said:


> Thanks, what about the ground wire kit, is it worth it?


Yes I think you should get the ground wiring kit. It will help your car especially if you want continous HP with the radio blasting and the A/C on, it helps to keep the voltage up and steady. You can get one for like 35$. And you will probably gain an extra 5-9 hp easily.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ADspecV said:


> Yes I think you should get the ground wiring kit. It will help your car especially if you want continous HP with the radio blasting and the A/C on, it helps to keep the voltage up and steady. You can get one for like 35$. And you will probably gain an extra 5-9 hp easily.


Can anyone confirm this? It's the first I've heard of it.


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*confirmed...*



sukebegigi said:


> Can anyone confirm this? It's the first I've heard of it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ategory=33574&item=7987667818&sspagename=WDVW
here ya go check it out.


----------

